# Housing construction



## BrassPlayer (Aug 1, 2015)

This may seem like a crazy inquiry, but I am thinking of leaving the US because I cannot find housing here that does not have enough mold to make me sick (I am very sensitive, and there is a LOT of mold in buildings in the US.) My best bet would be a concrete house, strange as that sounds. Is there such a thing that is common in any part of Germany? Also, I need a climate where I can have a lot of fresh air flow through most of the year. This is a tall order but it does not hurt to ask.


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Germany is basically ground zero for mould. It's everywhere. With the dampness it grows on interior surfaces so it doesn't really matter what the walls are made of.

Move to the desert or high plains where the humidity is very low.


----------



## BrassPlayer (Aug 1, 2015)

Thanks. I'll get off the forum since it will be of no use to me. I already live in the desert and the buildings all have mold here.


----------

